# vr6 oil pump



## vwwwww (Aug 18, 2008)

how can you check an oil pump?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: vr6 oil pump (vwwwww)*

Take off your oil pan!







What are you "checking" it for!


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: vr6 oil pump (gehr)*


----------



## vwwwww (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: vr6 oil pump (vwwwww)*

my oil light when on the other day so i replaced both sensors and that didnt solve the problem. i took the oil pan off to made sure the screen wasnt blocked up and that was fine. i guess i have to check the oil pressure now.


----------

